# Hyatt Presentation Questions



## Sapper (Mar 5, 2018)

We are checking in to the Carmel property tomorrow, and I have no doubt they will ask us to do an "update".  I am thinking about taking them up on it.  I have a few questions I am curious about, and figured y'all might have a few questions as well.  SO, in the interest of making the update a bit more interesting, and helping out our little community, what questions would y'all like me to ask the sales weasel?  Double points for any questions you can think of that will make the sales weasel sweat, squirm, or call for assistance.


----------



## ivywag (Mar 5, 2018)

We attended the "owners' update" last week while at HSH. The salesman was very pleasant, but was unable to adequately answer our questions and three closers came in to help at different times. We were mostly interested in the "priority" for HPP over HRC owners.  The way they explain it is that HPP points are put into the HPP owner's bucket on Jan.1 of each year while HRC points come during the year.  When the HPP points are issued, the HPP owners can reserve any available unit FROM THE HPP AVAILABLE UNITS.  At 6 months prior to occupancy, they can reserve any available HRC unit.  Thus, the request list is the key as HRC owners on the waitlist would usually be confirmed before or at the 6 months prior point before any units are released to availability. We asked at least 6 times if the HPP owners have access to the HRC waitlist at any point and the answer was always "NO." It was unclear whether or not there even is a waitlist for HPP or if the HPP is available to their owners on a first come, first served basis.  HRC would have access to any remaining HPP inventory at 6 months out. Thus, question # 1:

Do HPP owners have access to the HRC waitlist?  

We found them to be evasive when asked that question although when pressed they said no.  We actually found them to be secretive about the whole program much as Hyatt always has been. If HPP gains access to the HRC request list, the HRC internal exchanges will become much more difficult since HPP will have their points before the HRC owners.

We were offered a mere price of $13,200 for 780 new points and to enroll our 5 units into the HPP and we would still own our units.  The new 780 points could be combined with our current points.  That would make us elite HPP members because of the number of points that we own.  That was a single price for all units to be enrolled. There was never a mention of enrolling for a year at a time.  I think that the ultimate goal is to get all of the HRC units enrolled into points and to have one system.  Question #2:

Are all currently owned units enrolled for one "low" price or is the cost to enroll per unit?

They also said that all points sold will be backed up by a unit.  Question #3:

When new resorts come online and the units are sold by the HPP, are those units going to be available to HRC owners under the Club to Club Exchange Agreement? 

We came away with the impression that we (HRC) would be able to reserve units at the new resorts at the 6 months prior point and that those new owners would have access to HRC at 6 months out. 

Good luck with your update.  It will be interesting to see if they all have the same answers.  It seems to us that they are complicating a system that has always worked really well!  We are very familiar with the current system and came out of the meeting with more questions than answers!


----------



## Sapper (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks ivywag, I'll put your questions on my list. I wonder if it's the sales team being secretive or the sales team being massively uninformed. The way Hyatt / II has messed up on the HPP, it makes me think the sales force is clueless about the product they are attempting to pitch.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Mar 6, 2018)

I'd be interested in their answer to one simple question: "Why would I--as an owner within the very good HRC system--want to pay an exorbitant upfront fee and ongoing maintenance fees that are higher than what I pay now for something I already have?" Yes, I know they will talk about preferred priority reservations windows and the future opportunity to gain early access to HPP properties, but so what? And after you get their answer, ask them one more question: "Do you own HRC? If so, have you converted to HPP?"

If I were one of the Hyatt sales weasels, I would be pretty upset that ILG had handed me such a lousy product and told me to go make my living trying to sell it.


----------



## wilma (Mar 6, 2018)

I stayed at the carmel hyatt a few weeks ago and at that time they were still unable to present info on the new HPP program. The new program had not been approved in california and their sales program is in a holding pattern. They converted the casual restaurant into the new sales center/torture chamber so they are ready for a big push. They claim it will approved anyday but who knows?


----------



## Cropman (Mar 6, 2018)

Ivywag, there was supposed to be a big announcement Jan 29. Any hint from Hyatt about what it was or when the new date is?


----------



## Sapper (Mar 6, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> I'd be interested in their answer to one simple question: "Why would I--as an owner within the very good HRC system--want to pay an exorbitant upfront fee and ongoing maintenance fees that are higher than what I pay now for something I already have?" Yes, I know they will talk about preferred priority reservations windows and the future opportunity to gain early access to HPP properties, but so what? And after you get their answer, ask them one more question: "Do you own HRC? If so, have you converted to HPP?"
> 
> If I were one of the Hyatt sales weasels, I would be pretty upset that ILG had handed me such a lousy product and told me to go make my living trying to sell it.



I have a feeling these questions will just bring up hard feelings for the sales guy. I'll save them for the end when we are ready for them to kick us out.


----------



## Sapper (Mar 6, 2018)

wilma said:


> I stayed at the carmel hyatt a few weeks ago and at that time they were still unable to present info on the new HPP program. The new program had not been approved in california and their sales program is in a holding pattern. They converted the casual restaurant into the new sales center/torture chamber so they are ready for a big push. They claim it will approved anyday but who knows?



They converted the California Market?  Darn, we really enjoyed having breakfast out on that deck. 

Ok, so the "update" may or may not happen then. Maybe I can still chat with them.


----------



## Kal (Mar 6, 2018)

A few weeks ago the minimum purchase was 660 points at $20/point = $13,200.  Did HPP lower the cost per point since 780 points is the same price?

To be in the "Elite" tier you have to have 6,600 HPP points.  That means in the first 12 weeks of the year, you would have to contribute THREE 2200 POINT UNITS.  Otherwise, with fewer units to contribute, you are at a much lower tier and therefore have significantly less benefits.

I have told HPP this program is a SCAM.  An exchange is when a member contributes something to the Club and then reserves something in the club.  That way there is no negative impact on the Club.  If HPP has the ability to take something from the HRC without contributing anything to the HRC, that's not an exchange....it's a land grab.

Also, the HPP/HRC rules clearly state there are two wait lists.  In your questions, ask for clarification and then ask them to show you in the rules to support any claim they make that differs from the rules.


----------



## wilma (Mar 6, 2018)

Sapper said:


> They converted the California Market?  Darn, we really enjoyed having breakfast out on that deck.
> 
> Ok, so the "update" may or may not happen then. Maybe I can still chat with them.



They integrated the calif market into the Pacific edge space, so you can still have breakfast upstairs on the beautiful new deck.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Mar 6, 2018)

Sapper said:


> They converted the California Market?  Darn, we really enjoyed having breakfast out on that deck.
> 
> Ok, so the "update" may or may not happen then. Maybe I can still chat with them.


The Pacific's Edge Restaurant includes both indoor and outdoor seating. If it's a little too cool in the morning, you can still enjoy the great views by asking for a table just inside the deck along the access from the main dining room. Those are some of the choicest seats in the house!


----------



## ivywag (Mar 6, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> I'd be interested in their answer to one simple question: "Why would I--as an owner within the very good HRC system--want to pay an exorbitant upfront fee and ongoing maintenance fees that are higher than what I pay now for something I already have?" Yes, I know they will talk about preferred priority reservations windows and the future opportunity to gain early access to HPP properties, but so what? And after you get their answer, ask them one more question: "Do you own HRC? If so, have you converted to HPP?"
> 
> If I were one of the Hyatt sales weasels, I would be pretty upset that ILG had handed me such a lousy product and told me to go make my living trying to sell it.


According to our sales guy, the maintenance fees have been lowered in HPP.  I can't remember exactly what the new amount is, but remember thinking that it is closer to what we pay now averaging out our HRC units.


----------



## ivywag (Mar 6, 2018)

Cropman said:


> Ivywag, there was supposed to be a big announcement Jan 29. Any hint from Hyatt about what it was or when the new date is?


I didn't get around to asking.  We were there for 1 1/2 hours and finally just had to cut it short with some questions unanswered.


----------



## dahntahn (Mar 6, 2018)

There's an interesting discussion on the Facebook HRC site by some owners who have been hearing about a possible merger/ sale with Marriott, including some reports that Marriott sales people telling their owners that the two systems are being combined.  All hearsay, but worth perusing.


----------



## ivywag (Mar 6, 2018)

Kal said:


> A few weeks ago the minimum purchase was 660 points at $20/point = $13,200.  Did HPP lower the cost per point since 780 points is the same price?
> 
> To be in the "Elite" tier you have to have 6,600 HPP points.  That means in the first 12 weeks of the year, you would have to contribute THREE 2200 POINT UNITS.  Otherwise, with fewer units to contribute, you are at a much lower tier and therefore have significantly less benefits.
> 
> ...



It was interesting because he had 780 points written down and even mentioned that the extra 780 points would make our 1100 point week 49 (we know, it's a loser week, but it was what was then a cheap resale and we didn't know any better-probably couldn't give it away today ) into an 1880 point week.  However, one of the "closers" mentioned 660 points.  We didn't follow up on that because we didn't plan to buy and if we had wanted to, we would have insisted upon the 780 that he had written on his cheat sheet.

He mentioned that we would be elite because our current points would be added to the newly-purchased 780 and would put us into the Elite level.  I still haven't figured out how he was converting us to HPP and yet we would retain ownership of our units.  I agree with Sapper that the sales people are uninformed.


----------



## bdh (Mar 6, 2018)

ivywag said:


> He mentioned that we would be elite because our current points would be added to the newly-purchased 780 and would put us into the Elite level.  I still haven't figured out how he was converting us to HPP and yet we would retain ownership of our units.  I agree with Sapper that the sales people are uninformed.



Buying 780 points creates your HPP account - as KAL noted above, you would be Elite in HPP when you "deposit" 3 of your HRC weeks into the HPP program.  You can deposit them Jan 1 of each year if you elect to do so - if you deposit them, you relinquish your HRPP deeded week/unit that year.  With the option of the yearly deposit to HPP, you still retain your deed/s - you're just turning your use of one over to HPP that year when you deposit HRC units into HPP.  If you do not deposit any HRC week/units into HPP in the first 12 weeks of the year, you have only 780 HPP points available to confirm a reservation. 

Regarding the offer of $13,200 for 780 new points to enroll your 5 units into the HPP - were those 5 units developer or resale purchases?  From what we hear, they raise the minimum HPP buy in/points to enroll resale HRC units into HPP.


----------



## ivywag (Mar 6, 2018)

bdh said:


> Buying 780 points creates your HPP account - as KAL noted above, you would be Elite in HPP when you "deposit" 3 of your HRC weeks into the HPP program.  You can deposit them Jan 1 of each year if you elect to do so - if you deposit them, you relinquish your HRPP deeded week/unit that year.  With the option of the yearly deposit to HPP, you still retain your deed/s - you're just turning your use of one over to HPP that year when you deposit HRC units into HPP.  If you do not deposit any HRC week/units into HPP in the first 12 weeks of the year, you have only 780 HPP points available to confirm a reservation.
> 
> Regarding the offer of $13,200 for 780 new points to enroll your 5 units into the HPP - were those 5 units developer or resale purchases?  From what we hear, they raise the minimum HPP buy in/points to enroll resale HRC units into HPP.


----------



## ivywag (Mar 6, 2018)

Four developer weeks and one resale.


----------



## bdh (Mar 6, 2018)

ivywag said:


> Four developer weeks and one resale.



I think their standard MO is that with an initial purchase of HPP points they'll "Hyattize" one resale week.  If a person has more than one resale week, the increased HPP purchase price is really whatever deal you can cut with the closer that particular day based on how many resale weeks are to be "Hyattized".


----------



## Sapper (Mar 7, 2018)

Kal said:


> I have told HPP this program is a SCAM.  An exchange is when a member contributes something to the Club and then reserves something in the club.  That way there is no negative impact on the Club.  If HPP has the ability to take something from the HRC without contributing anything to the HRC, that's not an exchange....it's a land grab.
> 
> Also, the HPP/HRC rules clearly state there are two wait lists.  In your questions, ask for clarification and then ask them to show you in the rules to support any claim they make that differs from the rules.



I was about to say that HPP would be trading points in their program for the HRC unit. However, that's not quite the case as even with HRC access to HPP, there is a required housekeeping fee (something like $60), so even if the HPP IS contributing something in trade for the HRC unit, it's still not a fair trade for the HRC owners. 

I'm only willing to give them an hour of our life, my guess is if I ask them to show me something in writing they will burn more than an hour trying to find it. I'll ask, but if they have not figured it out when the hour is up, they will be talking to empty chairs.


----------



## Sapper (Mar 7, 2018)

dahntahn said:


> There's an interesting discussion on the Facebook HRC site by some owners who have been hearing about a possible merger/ sale with Marriott, including some reports that Marriott sales people telling their owners that the two systems are being combined.  All hearsay, but worth perusing.



I had heard something about this a while back. Something along the lines of Marriott threatening to not renew the II contract in order to push the stock price down so they can either make a lower offer in negotiations or easier to just buy out in a hostile take over. (I have not heard much of "hostile take overs" since the 1980's). Either way, interesting that you bring it up, I thought it was just someone talking garbage.


----------



## Sapper (Mar 8, 2018)

Ok, just finished the sales fest... I mean owners update. Because Hyatt is not currently allowed to sell the HPP in California, the lady said that she had not been trained and could not discuss any aspect of the HPP at this time. 

There was a different lady who did a group presentation who did bring it up, and basically the most interesting thing she said is with the new program they are looking at nine (9) new resorts, none of which will be in FL or CO. No idea where right now. My guess is it's just marketing BS. 

I asked our sales lady if she owns HRC. She said yes, a couple of deeds (interesting choice of words, deeds). I asked if, based on what she knows of HPP, would she be willing to trade what she currently owns in to the new HPP. Her response was telling: NOT A CHANCE WOULD I EVER GIVE UP MY DEEDED WEEKS.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Mar 9, 2018)

Sapper said:


> Ok, just finished the sales fest... I mean owners update. I asked our sales lady if she owns HRC. She said yes, a couple of deeds (interesting choice of words, deeds). I asked if, based on what she knows of HPP, would she be willing to trade what she currently owns in to the new HPP. Her response was telling: NOT A CHANCE WOULD I EVER GIVE UP MY DEEDED WEEKS.


Great job, Sapper, and thanks for the report. Her response to your very simple question is a) surprisingly honest; b) ultimately revealing. It reinforces the point I've made elsewhere on these boards that I'm guessing the Hyatt sales force is REALLY ticked off that they've been stuck trying to sell this monstrosity called HPP.


----------



## wilma (Mar 9, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> Great job, Sapper, and thanks for the report. Her response to your very simple question is a) surprisingly honest; b) ultimately revealing. It reinforces the point I've made elsewhere on these boards that I'm guessing the Hyatt sales force is REALLY ticked off that they've been stuck trying to sell this monstrosity called HPP.


However at carmel they can only sell deeded weeks now and she may change her tune once she is selling HPP. The saleswoman we spoke to was trying to convince us to load up on deeded weeks (her overpriced weeks) so that we be able to convert them to HPP down the line.


----------



## Sapper (Mar 9, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> Great job, Sapper, and thanks for the report. Her response to your very simple question is a) surprisingly honest; b) ultimately revealing. It reinforces the point I've made elsewhere on these boards that I'm guessing the Hyatt sales force is REALLY ticked off that they've been stuck trying to sell this monstrosity called HPP.



She seemed fairly honest. Maybe too new, haha.


----------



## Sapper (Mar 9, 2018)

wilma said:


> However at carmel they can only sell deeded weeks now and she may change her tune once she is selling HPP. The saleswoman we spoke to was trying to convince us to load up on deeded weeks (her overpriced weeks) so that we be able to convert them to HPP down the line.



They were pushing hard to sell a week at Carmel. I said that I’m interested in week 32. They laughed and said they don’t have any more diamond weeks left. Then tried to tell me about a platinum week. My response to every question was, “is it week 32?” 

The closer didn’t even bother talking to us (beyond saying hi), he wrote some numbers on the paper and walked away. 

I think what WalnutBaron said is correct, the sales folk are pissed that they have a garbage product to sell. Doubly so for the Carmel people as they don’t really have any good inventory (as it was sucked up by the HPP), and they can’t sell the HPP. If they are 100% commission based pay, they are starving.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 9, 2018)

Sapper, what did they give you to endure the sales pitch?

We went to one last year at Highlands Inn and the salesperson was actually rude, the first time we’d encountered that from a Hyatt presentation.  So we’re not eager to subject ourselves again.  

We’re in Carmel for 3 nights next week, though, and we could in theory do the presentation.  They’d have to *really* make it worth our while though.  Time is short.


----------



## DAman (Mar 9, 2018)

heathpack said:


> Sapper, what did they give you to endure the sales pitch?
> 
> We went to one last year at Highlands Inn and the salesperson was actually rude, the first time we’d encountered that from a Hyatt presentation.  So we’re not eager to subject ourselves again.
> 
> We’re in Carmel for 3 nights next week, though, and we could in theory do the presentation.  They’d have to *really* make it worth our while though.  Time is short.



Why bother?  Enjoy Carmel. 

We will be there in a month. We plan to hike Point Lobos and dine in Carmel. Hopefully we will have time to sit on our deck and have a glass of wine. Time is short....I agree. 

Have a great time. I’m finishing a week of skiing in Tahoe. Six days in a row and I’m exhausted. But someone has to do it.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 9, 2018)

DAman said:


> Why bother?  Enjoy Carmel.
> 
> We will be there in a month. We plan to hike Point Lobos and dine in Carmel. Hopefully we will have time to sit on our deck and have a glass of wine. Time is short....I agree.
> 
> Have a great time. I’m finishing a week of skiing in Tahoe. Six days in a row and I’m exhausted. But someone has to do it.



Sounds delicious.

We’ve got a winemaker dinner scheduled at Pacific Edge on Thursday night, and I’m planning on riding Carmel Valley on a road bike and the Soquel Demo Forest in Santa Cruz if it’s not too muddy.  And who knows what else??  Wine tasting, dining probably.


----------



## Sapper (Mar 9, 2018)

heathpack said:


> Sapper, what did they give you to endure the sales pitch?
> 
> We went to one last year at Highlands Inn and the salesperson was actually rude, the first time we’d encountered that from a Hyatt presentation.  So we’re not eager to subject ourselves again.
> 
> We’re in Carmel for 3 nights next week, though, and we could in theory do the presentation.  They’d have to *really* make it worth our while though.  Time is short.



The incentive was either $100 credit or 10,000 Hyatt points. The reason I did it though was to ask questions about the HPP, only to find out they would not talk about it.


----------



## Kal (Mar 10, 2018)

Sapper said:


> ...I asked our sales lady if she owns HRC. She said yes, a couple of deeds (interesting choice of words, deeds). I asked if, based on what she knows of HPP, would she be willing to trade what she currently owns in to the new HPP. Her response was telling: NOT A CHANCE WOULD I EVER GIVE UP MY DEEDED WEEKS.


It would be interesting to hear more about her thoughts.  Definitely, she would not totally give up her deeded weeks.  However, I wonder if she would just provide her week(s) on an annual basis where she maintains ownership of the deed?

During my owner's update, it was stated that in no way would Hyatt expect HRC owners to purchase a week's worth of points (2200?) or more.  Their goal is to sell HRC owners the "entry level HPP" of 680 points (~$13K).


----------



## Sapper (Mar 10, 2018)

Kal said:


> It would be interesting to hear more about her thoughts.  Definitely, she would not totally give up her deeded weeks.  However, I wonder if she would just provide her week(s) on an annual basis where she maintains ownership of the deed?
> 
> During my owner's update, it was stated that in no way would Hyatt expect HRC owners to purchase a week's worth of points (2200?) or more.  Their goal is to sell HRC owners the "entry level HPP" of 680 points (~$13K).



Maybe she would, maybe not. She was not willing to discuss the HPP because she had not been trained on it yet as the property is still selling RTU, and not HPP. Hyatt/II has taken the majority of the remaining units (or all the good weeks and unit locations), and left the sales staff with garbage to sell. It felt like they are just trying to tread water until they can start selling the HPP.


----------

